# Whole foods Dr Phillips Orlando Florida



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

This might be a reach but did you do this on purpose if you are on here my wife said it was pure luck. To be fair I would do it also .

Made for a nice quick picture regardless .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> This might be a reach but did you do this on purpose if you are on here my wife said it was pure luck. To be fair I would do it also .
> 
> Made for a nice quick picture regardless .


I would bet that was on purpose and very cool!


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

It looks like they are communing. Oh, I can hear it now!

“Hey. Did your user call it the Gas Pedal today?”
“Yeah. What a weirdo!”

“Hey. Did you hear the one about the Tesla, the Leaf and the BMW E3 pulling into the gas bar? Me neither.”

“How’d you like to go out some time on FSD and grab some electrons?”

“Sure! Just let me grab your front plate number. Oh. Wait. You don’t have one.”

Oh, the things that smart vehicles get up to when we’re not around!


----------



## Reef Club (Jun 18, 2017)

Whole Foods Market in Dr. Phillips does not have *free* EV charging like the Whole Foods in Winter Park. Winter Park store has 3 J-1772 chargers. Please contact the Dr. Phillips store, like I did, requesting EV charging opportunities.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

how do I do this? I will! @Reef Club


----------



## Reef Club (Jun 18, 2017)

relidtm said:


> how do I do this? I will! @Reef Club


Email. [email protected]


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

thanks
i also saw this today
my wife said why do you always talk to other owners and random people i hope i dont have to do it with the model y I said dont worry you will She said i should make a video she can send a link to....oh boy


----------

